# Moonshine



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Have any of you tried moonshine? My wife's cousin brought some he made to the family reunion last year and I thought it was quite good, so on a trip to AZ earlier this year I bought a couple bottles of Junior Johnsons to bring home. The Apple pie flavoured one was great, didn't last long in my house. The clear unflavoured one isn't finished yet, haven't found a suitable way to drink it.
but I would say I've been pleasantly surprised by how smooth it is. For me, it goes down much easier than scotch for instance. The only downside is the hillbilly stigma.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i once drank some moonshine made in the appalachian woods of n. carolina. the guy said "sip it, you can measure this in octane" so i did. and it was smooooooth. so i gulped it down and had another. and another after that. 3 or 4 coffeee cups later, i was so drunk i barely knew my name


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Tried some out in b.c. horrid stuff probably doubled as paint stripper at his shop. It was similar to your clear unflavored bottle. This was out of a mason jar and buddy had a whole case of it. I'd take scotch over moonshine in a heartbeat. I'm sure there are people out there who make great hooch and put a lot of pride into what they do. App,e pie flavored hooch sounds great.

Used to catch bits of the TV show they had a while back of moonshine ers up the east coast. Interesting characters.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I tried some years ago in New Brunswick. It was smooth but extremely potent. I was hammered after 2 drinks. Crazy shit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I tried some years ago in New Brunswick. It was smooth but extremely potent. I was hammered after 2 drinks. Crazy shit.



Ditto on all points, LOL.

My uncle down in NB used to make some very smooth shine. It was deceptively potent.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Have any of you tried moonshine?


This? 










Oops, sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have. At Attila's contractor Christmas party where (and I shit-you-not) the main course was comprised of zoo animals. It was a full out debacle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2015)

My neighbours used to drive out to the east coast during march break.
Always came back with a swish barrel of Newfie screech. I tried a shot. once.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A fellow in Tweed, Ontario made me a batch a few years ago - peach, amazingly smooth.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a couple of friends who cook their own mash. When the distillery in Winfield shut down they bought some of the barrels. The shine is aged, re-distilled and aged again. It burns clean and cherries soaked in it give you a good buzz. Always served in a stoneware jug, drunk straight.....no mix. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

In the cupboard above my fridge is a Smirnoff Vodka bottle with black hockey tape wrapped around it. If you ever come to my place for dinner don't mistake that bottle for vodka for your Caesar. My brother-in-law and his ex-father-in-law used to make their own moonshine and that's what's in that bottle.

That bottle has been in my liquor cabinet for 15 years...it's that potent. Nobody needs to get THAT drunk, THAT fast...IMHO.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> In the cupboard above my fridge is a Smirnoff Vodka bottle with black hockey tape wrapped around it. If you ever come to my place for dinner don't mistake that bottle for vodka for your Caesar. My brother-in-law and his ex-father-in-law used to make their own moonshine and that's what's in that bottle.
> 
> That bottle has been in my liquor cabinet for 15 years...it's that potent. Nobody needs to get THAT drunk, THAT fast...IMHO.


If I still drank, the bottle would have been gone for 15 years.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Moosehead said:


> Tried some out in b.c. horrid stuff probably doubled as paint stripper at his shop. It was similar to your clear unflavored bottle. This was out of a mason jar and buddy had a whole case of it. I'd take scotch over moonshine in a heartbeat. I'm sure there are people out there who make great hooch and put a lot of pride into what they do. App,e pie flavored hooch sounds great.
> 
> Used to catch bits of the TV show they had a while back of moonshine ers up the east coast. Interesting characters.


Moonshine should be smooth, if it taste like crap then it was a bad batch.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this similar to Newie screech? I have drank some gut rot in my life. Is it only alcohol made with grains?

- - - Updated - - -

My dad's mother made blueberry brandy and holy shit I was 3 sheets into the wind after one glass. It tasted like ass because it was 75 years old but I gave it the old school try. I am really glad I don't drink anymore!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I know a guy who makes it. It does have an after taste but I find pineapple juice covers that up nicely. Kinda funny stuff, you don't feel drunk but then you go to get up and leave, you just fall on the floor (or the ground) and lay there. Full face plant action, body not responding to any commands. I don't drink it anymore.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The moonshine I tasted was pretty neutral tasting. To me that just means it didn't taste disgusting which is pretty much my impression of most distilled spirits.

If I recall correctly (about a 50/50 chance on that one) my uncle's shine was distilled from home brewed beer.

Does that sound plausible?

Anyway, it was really smooth. You could tell it was strong because it was hard to draw a breath after a little taste, but it didn't have a sharp edge.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I've heard of distilling it from home made wine so definitely possible.



Milkman said:


> The moonshine I tasted was pretty neutral tasting. To me that just means it didn't taste disgusting which is pretty much my impression of most distilled spirits.
> 
> If I recall correctly (about a 50/50 chance on that one) my uncle's shine was distilled from home brewed beer.
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

I have a friend that makes it. Very smooth, not really something I'd want to drink a lot. I don't really need something that high test. From what I have heard people used to use lye, and maybe still do? Makes it more alcoholic and look more clear and less cloudy. Apparently that's what would make people blind and be so hard on the organs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I know a guy who makes it. It does have an after taste but I find pineapple juice covers that up nicely. Kinda funny stuff, you don't feel drunk but then you go to get up and leave, you just fall on the floor (or the ground) and lay there. Full face plant action, body not responding to any commands. I don't drink it anymore.


Been there, more than once. Never got sick and never had a hangover but for a long while, never moved either.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> The moonshine I tasted was pretty neutral tasting. To me that just means it didn't taste disgusting which is pretty much my impression of most distilled spirits.
> 
> If I recall correctly (about a 50/50 chance on that one) my uncle's shine was distilled from home brewed beer.
> 
> ...


Dad used to make hard apple cider and plum brandy....we had a lot of trees. Once they were ready they would be freeze distilled into Apple Jack and Plum Jack. Some of the result of that would be cooked up in a still. The Clear would be stored in dark gallon jugs that me and my brothers would raid and top up with water.....until someone got caught.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Disbeat said:


> I've heard of distilling it from home made wine so definitely possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lye soap and plug tobacco give it a cheap whisky color and taste. The blindness comes from when wood and rubbing alcohol are added to give it more of a kick. Using galvanized tubs with lead soldered piping makes something that's hard on the eyes and organs.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My brother makes his own sometimes. He even bought me a little "still" so I could make my own too, but I haven't tried it yet. It looks more like something out of Breaking Bad than the Kentucky hills. It's a great conversation piece though. One day I will give it a try. Come to think of it, I have a bumper crop of crab apples this year.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> My brother makes his own sometimes. He even bought me a little "still" so I could make my own too, but I haven't tried it yet. It looks more like something out of Breaking Bad than the Kentucky hills. It's a great conversation piece though. One day I will give it a try. Come to think of it, I have a bumper crop of crab apples this year.


That should work for small batches but a larger 'kettle' would be better and a coffee filter at the output would help. Crab Apple Cider isn't too bad but it's time consuming and takes up as much space as making beer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've tried to very different types.

Grew up farming beside a Hutterite colony. We were quite friendly with some of them, and I could exchange a 6pack of beer for about a 40 of their homemade hooch. Tasted awful, but I went from 'a party for one' to being able to get the football team hammered in one trade. If drinking for effect and not for taste, it was a good deal.

Not long ago, I worked with an amateur chemist who used a fancy still-type thing to strip alcohol out of old wine, beer, whatever. It require very precise temperature control, but he was able to make up to 175 proof vodka (which he says is pure, unflavored alcohol like he was making). He said he could make it stronger, but the throat may restrict or slam shut if it is too pure. Tasted like very good, strong vodka.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

my great-uncle used to make it.
they called the family recipe Petite Caribou.
It was much smoother than I was anticipating.

I first had it at about 10 or 12 years old.
because that's how my dad's side of the family rolls.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I've only tried it once, supplied by a young RCMP recruit whose family made it and who shared it with us one night. Just a taste, didn't go overboard. In my neck of the woods the Hutterites only made crappy wine that I knew of, and I avoided it.


----------

